# Mossberg 22 semi-auto Model 151M



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I acquired this gun about a year ago and have been doing alot of searching for front (part # S101) and rear (part# S107) sights for this gun without much luck besides ordering http://www.havlinsales.com/22rifle.htm aftermarket parts for $70 which isn't cost effective. I would rather have open sights on this rather than putting a scope on it. Anyone have any suggestions where to look?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Also, there is a peep sight (part# S130) available for the rear sight. I am unfamiliar with these, is this something I should consider?


----------

